# OT: 2008 Houston Astros Thread



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

WTF Roy?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our pitching makes me cry


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

How about that walk off homer by Miguel Tejada?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> How about that walk off homer by Miguel Tejada?


I actually had to leave to do something during that game at the end of the sixth inning. I got back just in time to turn on my TV and catch 1 pitch in the 9th inning clear the fence in right field.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Astros win their first series of the season (finally), and they win back to back games for the first time this season (finally).


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Last nights game was a heart breaker. Thats one of those games where i dont watch ESPN for the rest of the night because i dont wanna see highlights of the 4 run 9th inning. Valverde is looking like Lidge out there.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn that Pujos curse


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So Valverde didn't close tonight


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I've never like the concept of the closer. The manager shouldnt feel obligated to put one guy in there. he should use whoever he feels confident with that day whether its the starter or the set up man who threw 5 pitches in the 8th. 

We got to see the oswalt we are used to tonight though his curve ball still isnt where it should be.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hats off to 33 year old Miguel Tejada hitting .370 so far.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Meanwhile Adam Everett is batting .185 and on the DL for the Twins.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

30 runs in last 3 games i think, finally this team is getting somewhere but seriously ausmus has to improve on his .091 haha


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> 30 runs in last 3 games i think, finally this team is getting somewhere but seriously ausmus has to improve on his .091 haha


Who cares, Towles is back in the line up


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

haha


> Once Jose Valverde finished his perfect ninth inning for the save Thursday afternoon, Lance Berkman made his way over to the mound to exchange high-fives with his teammates. During the modest celebration, the Astros' slugger lost his footing, mildly turned his right ankle and suffered the only discomfort he has felt in a while against the Cincinnati Reds.
> 
> The Great American Ball Park mound did what few of the Reds' pitchers have been able to do to Berkman, but it was much too late to stop the Astros from sweeping the two-game set.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bb/5729472.html


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lance should be alright



> Asked if the ankle issue would be a lingering problem, Berkman answered, "Are you kidding me? I'm a warrior."


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

big puma has been killing it lately.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

2 home runs for Pence + back-to-back-to-back home runs by Tejada, Berkman, and Lee = a pretty good game


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The astros having a good inning right now. Back to back home runs by Backe and Bourn to start it. 3 more runs since.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

<font>LANCE BERKMAN IS A MAN!</font>


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

lance berkman is 9-10 at the plate in his last two games and 11-14 in his last 3, but the man still gets no love from ESPN

He is also top 3 in the majors right now in AVG, HRs, RBIs, runs, and OPS


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

In case you still havent noticed, berkman is a on a tear and he is taking no prisoners

edit: he also has 6 stolen bases this year in 35 games. He had 10 in his previous 305 games. And according to him, he is the fattest now that he has ever been, but the bulk aint weighing him down.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

what an 8th today, cop that dodgers, i love this new high octane offense at least that plan worked for one houston team this year


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Anyone see Valverde get drilled in the face by a line drive today?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

That's a lot of HRs giving up by the Astros pitching today.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmm... Last in NL Central. 

What was this thread for?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

No idea. I expected us to not be that great, but I did not expect us playing THIS bad...


----------

